
Is it time to automate politicians? - known
https://www.economist.com/open-future/2018/07/31/is-it-time-to-automate-politicians
======
cambaceres
No, but it's time to automate the state apparatus.

------
KodiakLabs
As always, Betteridge's Law comes into play.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

